# Optima hd33



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

I've had my eye on the Optima HD33 for quite some time. Just waiting for the price to come down a bit. At the same price range should I have my eyes set on another brand model? I don't need or want 3d and I'll e in a basement with little ambient light. 

Any thoughts. I can get the hd33 right now for about 1299


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Check out the Mitsubishi HC4000


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

JQueen said:


> Check out the Mitsubishi HC4000


Thanks for the recommendation I will.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

JQueen said:


> Check out the Mitsubishi HC4000


Would you consider this a better choice over the hd33?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zoHYAw&usg=AFQjCNGhQ9heTM_Db8_42-XsoKbIpc3C-g

Here's a review on the 2 with the ambient light don't know if the hc4000 would be better

Personally I'm upgrading my PJ and looking to get he HC4000


----------



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

If you're still looking for the optoma hd33 they're selling refurbished models on woot.com for $1049.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

*Hd33 - anything better for this price range?*

I'm a pretty set on an hd33 unless I can be persuaded otherwise. Is there anything at that price that is comparable or better that you know of?.

I'm looking to get a 120-135" screen or paint the wall.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

lupp5214 said:


> If you're still looking for the optoma hd33 they're selling refurbished models on woot.com for $1049.


Thanks


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Hd33 - anything better for this price range?*



SeanMc said:


> I'm a pretty set on an hd33 unless I can be persuaded otherwise. Is there anything at that price that is comparable or better that you know of?.
> 
> I'm looking to get a 120-135" screen or paint the wall.
> 
> Any thoughts?


the Epson 3020 is about on par with the Optoma if you're looking for something comparable

as for screens.... it depends. you can make a fantastic screen with DIY. also look at craigslist, that's how I got a draper cineperm 120 incher for only $100.

what's your wall look like, what's the substrate it's made of. texture etc.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> the Epson 3020 is about on par with the Optoma if you're looking for something comparable
> 
> as for screens.... it depends. you can make a fantastic screen with DIY. also look at craigslist, that's how I got a draper cineperm 120 incher for only $100.
> 
> what's your wall look like, what's the substrate it's made of. texture etc.


I haven't built it yet but it will be 1/2" drywall.

Does the ben q w1070 compare? It's $899 at Costco right now with two pairs of 3d glasses. The hd33 is $1399


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SeanMc said:


> I haven't built it yet but it will be 1/2" drywall.
> 
> Does the ben q w1070 compare? It's $899 at Costco right now with two pairs of 3d glasses. The hd33 is $1399


it's another comparable model. the benq will look a little bit "sharper" shall we say, due to being a dlp, but the epson will have a bit more of a film like presentation to it.

also remember that the Epson has a 2 year mfg warranty vs. the 1 year of the BenQ


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> it's another comparable model. the benq will look a little bit "sharper" shall we say, due to being a dlp, but the epson will have a bit more of a film like presentation to it.
> 
> also remember that the Epson has a 2 year mfg warranty vs. the 1 year of the BenQ


What about the hd33. All around better image than the Ben q?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SeanMc said:


> What about the hd33. All around better image than the Ben q?


from what I gather they're pretty close but the BenQ edges out the HD33... the HD25 on the other hand is a different story. the HD33 is using the older Dark 2 chip while the HD25 is using the newer Dark 3 chip and has a bit of a performance boost


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> from what I gather they're pretty close but the BenQ edges out the HD33... the HD25 on the other hand is a different story. the HD33 is using the older Dark 2 chip while the HD25 is using the newer Dark 3 chip and has a bit of a performance boost


Really? I knew they were close but Ben q better. I can save myself 400 by going with Ben q but with all the reviews I've read I was convinced hd33 was better. I'm going to pick one up soon so I want to be 100%


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SeanMc said:


> Really? I knew they were close but Ben q better. I can save myself 400 by going with Ben q but with all the reviews I've read I was convinced hd33 was better. I'm going to pick one up soon so I want to be 100%


yeah, the benq slightly edges out or is pretty close to identical to the hd33.... BUT the HD33 is gonna have more features and tweaking options than the BenQ will have.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, the benq slightly edges out or is pretty close to identical to the hd33.... BUT the HD33 is gonna have more features and tweaking options than the BenQ will have.


400 dollars worth of tweaks?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SeanMc said:


> 400 dollars worth of tweaks?


in MY opinion...no, I'd go for the BenQ if you were on a budget and Costco is very liberal with their return policy so you can return it if you don't like it. also you can add a squaretrade extended warranty on it for like $60 if you want.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> in MY opinion...no, I'd go for the BenQ if you were on a budget and Costco is very liberal with their return policy so you can return it if you don't like it. also you can add a squaretrade extended warranty on it for like $60 if you want.


Thanks Mike. I'm picking up the projector today.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

is that BenQ @ Costco price is online or at your local Costco? 

Because I don't see the w1070 available online  

I really was not shopping for a PJ, but I may just swoop it up for a budget setup in my new casa.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Picture_Shooter said:


> is that BenQ @ Costco price is online or at your local Costco?
> 
> Because I don't see the w1070 available online
> 
> I really was not shopping for a PJ, but I may just swoop it up for a budget setup in my new casa.


It's the BenQ w1250. Exact same model with better remote. Check online reviews. It seems like costco doesn't want to lose out on sales due to price matching so they paid or BenQ to change the model number.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SeanMc said:


> It's the BenQ w1250. Exact same model with better remote. Check online reviews. It seems like costco doesn't want to lose out on sales due to price matching so they paid or BenQ to change the model number.


actually it's per mfg request. since places like Walmart, Costco, Sams club etc get such a liberal return policy and get a TON of product sold for a MUCH lower profit margin the mfgs create unique model #'s of identical products so that they can't be price matched and devalue the selling prices of the original model # at other places like Best Buy ..Fry's electronics etc.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok . Thanks for the model number and it seems that it's probably going to be physically at the Costco stores as I don't see it online.


----------



## SeanMc (Mar 11, 2013)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Ok . Thanks for the model number and it seems that it's probably going to be physically at the Costco stores as I don't see it online.


Oh. Well I live in Canada, so maybe that has something to do with it. I went into the store and they only had it for sale online.

You live in the states?


----------

